# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  island bench/benchtops

## barney118

Looking at replacing the kitchen benchtops but I need to consider the island bench (that doesnt exist) is there such thing as a standard size for an island? I have heaps of room as I am making an open plan kitchen/dining/lounge. Not sure to tackle (cabinets) myself or leave it to the experts. Maybe putting the microwave under. I have a couple of deep drawers to go under other than that its open slather.

----------


## Cecile

Oh, to have enough space for a good-sized island! 
I would not make it less than 900 deep, which allows you to have a run of 600d cabinets and an overhang for a breakfast bar.  If you want a really big one, you could put 2 runs of 600d cabinets back to back and have a 1200deep benctop.  Make it as long as you can fit in (or go by the finished size of the laminated sheet, 1200 x 2400 for instance, if it fits)  Just make sure you have enough space to move easily around the bench.  My husband is a chef, and suggests one and a half steps maximum between benches, not too much walking.  Make sure drawers/doors don't interfere with each other.  We drew on the old floor to get a visual of the space before we bought what fit into our space. 
For me, a kitchen island bench doubles as a sewing cutting table so the bigger the better.  Fabric by the metre is LONG  :Redface: )

----------


## jago

:Wat they said:   
I've just  finished drawing mine up (kitchen) and I have gone for 900mm deep countertops with a space of 1500 mm between countertop and island, I have undercounter ovens and I like space behind me when working. 
Because we live in the kitchen and have a young child I have gone for a 2700 x 1200 island  top so that I can accommodate the dishwasher, sink, beer & wine fridges, bookshelves wine racks and plenty of seating it's going  to me the most used 3m2 of space in the house. 
I was also able to map the floor area out and have been walking it for a while. :2thumbsup:

----------


## barney118

Here is my floorplan so far. I am possibly going to move the fridge next to the sink, but will wait until the wall is removed. I think a good distance from the sink and oven is 1m. I am trying to work with standard benchtops or something. so far I have an estimate of $600 for plain rolltop for the existing benches.

----------


## jago

What are you looking to use the island for...  prep, meals ? As you dont seem to have any area for prep. 
Where is your oven going? 
Most Kitchen designers use the 1200mm triangle between fridge,sink and cooktop I'm not a real fan of that, work with what is comfortable with you but 1000mm sink to cooktop might feel tight in such a large space, its nearly 20m2 
One thinking having re-looked at the drawing is you have to consider the door in kitchen and stairs create an imaginery pathway through the kitchen which will make things tight on the SE corner of an island, this will impact your fridge position as you're creating a log jamb.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We've installed an island bench in our place and whacked the stove in it (with a rangehood over it).  Used IKEA base drawer cabinets on one side (600/800/600) and wall cabinets on the other with a 100 gap in between.  This way a 1200mm wide top was possible. And as it turned out....a 2400 x 1200 sheet of plywood fitted perfectly to give us a seating area at one end.  The temporary top is a 17mm ply sheet lying over a 16mm particleboard sheet.  One day soon it will be 45mm laminated river red gum. 
With your floorplan I'd be looking at something sized like mine.  That way you get a practical workspace and you still have a decent amount of space to get around the kitchen and have people in the kitchen when you socialise and still be able to move.

----------


## barney118

I thought the 5 circles gave it away ! its next to the sink. Primarily the island would be for prep and breaky bar. I like your thinking though, dont forget the beer fridge under ! Im also building a wet bar some time in the future under the kitchen so maybe I should think about some piping to up stairs.

----------


## barney118

I have just been playing around with some pieces of wood on the ground, I see your point, I will use at lease 1200 if not a bit more. Depeding where I put the fridge as it sticks out 900.

----------


## jago

> I thought the 5 circles gave it away ! its next to the sink.

  
Smart @@@@  :Doh: I would've thought that is a cooktop ...lol Anyway I wouldn't have the oven  there, it gives you a redundant corner and will end up scorching your cupboard door on the left. Plus you will feel stuck in a corner when cooking.   

> Primarily the island would be for prep and breaky bar.

  Maybe you could put a cupboards and countertop (new brekky bar) on the south end of kitchen joing the kitchen in to a U shape with the sink wall and then have a large butchers block on wheels in the centre, very adaptable.  http://www.countryliving.com/cm/coun...kitchen-de.jpg  
this is the visual of the idea not the actual  design.    

> I like your  thinking though, dont forget the beer fridge under ! Im also building a  wet bar some time in the future under the kitchen so maybe I should  think about some piping to up stairs.

   I would actually put this fridge in the SW corner facing into the dinning area , but thats just me I'm also getting one with a lock!

----------

